# Word for the day  inveigle



## Josiah (Apr 18, 2015)

inveigle
[in-vey-guh l, -vee-] 


verb (used with object), inveigled, inveigling.

1. to entice, lure, or ensnare by flattery or artful talk or inducements (usually followed by into):
to inveigle a person into playing bridge. 

2. to acquire, win, or obtain by beguiling talk or methods (usually followed by from or away):
to inveigle a theater pass from a person.

If you successfully inveigle your sister to doing something for you, she must be so caught up in your flattering that she is blind to your true intention. In fact, inveigle comes from the Middle French word aveugler, meaning “delude, make blind,” which can be traced back to the Medieval Latin word ab oculis, or “lacking eyes.” The people you inveigle don't see what you are really up to.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

Never used it but knew what it meant.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 18, 2015)

Maybe you never used it because, by nature, you're not an inveigler.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't like the sound of the word so never use it. Silly, but there ya go!


----------

